# Dried on cement dust, as hard as concrete, how to remove



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a Panamera with baked on cement dust, it looks like rain spots, but its cement.. I have had a chat with Jesse at Wolfs Chemicals and he has suggested vinegar, which is great advice as it does work. I just wanted to know if anyone had any more ideas so when I go to the car I have a few options !


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

The type of limescale remover which you use in kettles or for the shower head will also work, also try Bar Keeper's Friend - if you can get it there.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

A acid wheel cleaner such as wonder wheels will do the trick. Don't use in sun tho and don't let it dry. I do lots of cement removals and have never had a problem with and damage afterwards.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

RivieraV said:


> I have a Panamera with baked on cement dust, it looks like rain spots, but its cement.. I have had a chat with Jesse at Wolfs Chemicals and he has suggested vinegar, which is great advice as it does work. I just wanted to know if anyone had any more ideas so when I go to the car I have a few options !


Have look through this thread
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199704&highlight=cement


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

deanchilds said:


> A acid wheel cleaner such as wonder wheels will do the trick. Don't use in sun tho and don't let it dry. I do lots of cement removals and have never had a problem with and damage afterwards.


I've done this too. When i got to the cars (parked directly behind a building site, i had NOTHING that was removing it, so i popped across to H*lfords and picked up some of the acidic AG cleaner (clean wheels i think). Sprayed on, left to dwell for a few seconds, then carefully cleaned off.

As long as you dont leave it on too long and fully clean it off afterwards you'll have no problems.


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

get some chemical called (Belle clean ) 

Remove cement, concrete and grout easily just by spraying this onto your tools, equipment and even vehicles. Safe to remove mortar even from painted surfaces. Great for removing grout from tiles too. 100% biodegradable environmentally safe product.

is the best stuff spray on and then jet wash off you dont have to touch it. 


ive used it many times


----------

